# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  طريقة التصوير لدى الشعب اليابــــــاني00شي عجييييب

## الوسادة

عند الشعب اليــابـــاني طريقه ي التصوير غريبه وعجيبه

والغريب إنهم كلهم يشتركون في نفس الوضعيه

وأكيد فيه سر ورى طريقتهم في التصوير لايعرفه إلا هم

أخليكم مع الصور

8



8



8



8



8

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مالهم هيك مرض هاد  :SnipeR (93):

----------

